# Hiring Climbers



## AFO (Dec 2, 2010)

Alternative Forest Operations (AFO) is a forestry based company providing a wide variety of services including logging, timber purchasing, helicopter logging, tree pruning and urban forest interfacing. We are a dynamic group of men and women providing both conventional and highly specialized services in Western Canada.
We are currently looking for motivated, enthusiastic and experienced:

Forestry Climbers

We invite you to check out our website at: www.heli-log.com for more information on our people and the services we offer.

For more information:
Jason Kemmler
Operations Manager
[email protected]
250-701-1911


----------



## deevo (Dec 2, 2010)

The video of the fallers cutting down the trees that are on fire and really burnt up are very impressive, especially when they do the domino falling! Also the explosives work looked slick!No local talent out there to fill your spots? Love to work out there with the big sticks if I didn't have so much going on here!


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah I am the same, I would love to be a duck type worker though fly up there for summer and back here in winter! It's hard to get what ya want though


----------

